# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Anticipo TFR e relativa tassazione

## zeratul75

ciao a tutti, come da oggetto ho richiesto l'anticipazione TFR per l'acquisto prima casa. 
la cosa mi è stata concessa dall'azienda, tuttavia mi verrà erogato in 3 traches mensili. Tralasciando questo aspetto che a me comunque non da problemi, essendo presomi con largo anticipo, arrivo al dunque.
Ho accantonato 13.550 euro di tfr ed ho chiesto il massimo, ovvero il suo 70%, che è 9.485 euro. di questi so che riceverò la somma netta dell'imposta, che è del 23%, quindi fa un netto di 7.300 euro. cosa confermata dall'azienda. 
Ricevo la prima tranche, dove mi venne detto dovevo vedere i primi 2.000 euro netti. in busta paga trovo 2.200 euro tra tutte le voci dello stipendio, quindi presumo siano lordi e poi, con tassazione separata trovo le tasse del tfr (oltre a quelle solite sullo stipendio).
fin qui tutto come mi aspettavo, ma la cosa che vorrei chiedervi che non mi è chiara è questo: io trovo come base imponibile relativo al TFR oggetto di tassazione separata euro 888 e l'irpef su questa base imponibile, ovvero 200 euro circa. il 23% di questi 888 è proprio 200 euro circa. i conti tornano perchè io alla fine ho un netto di 2.000 euro promessi, 2200 - 200.
quello che non mi è chiaro è come mai la base imponibile sia meno di quei 2.200 euro lordi, molto meno in effetti....
magari la situazione mi sarà più chiara con l'arrivo delle altre tranches, ma per ora chiedo a voi....sicuramente c'è qualcosa che non so....so che non è propriamente il forum giusto, ma cercando in rete proprio non trovo altri posti validi dove chiedere....
grazie a tutti

----------


## CONCETTINA86

> ciao a tutti, come da oggetto ho richiesto l'anticipazione TFR per l'acquisto prima casa. 
> la cosa mi è stata concessa dall'azienda, tuttavia mi verrà erogato in 3 traches mensili. Tralasciando questo aspetto che a me comunque non da problemi, essendo presomi con largo anticipo, arrivo al dunque.
> Ho accantonato 13.550 euro di tfr ed ho chiesto il massimo, ovvero il suo 70%, che è 9.485 euro. di questi so che riceverò la somma netta dell'imposta, che è del 23%, quindi fa un netto di 7.300 euro. cosa confermata dall'azienda. 
> Ricevo la prima tranche, dove mi venne detto dovevo vedere i primi 2.000 euro netti. in busta paga trovo 2.200 euro tra tutte le voci dello stipendio, quindi presumo siano lordi e poi, con tassazione separata trovo le tasse del tfr (oltre a quelle solite sullo stipendio).
> fin qui tutto come mi aspettavo, ma la cosa che vorrei chiedervi che non mi è chiara è questo: io trovo come base imponibile relativo al TFR oggetto di tassazione separata euro 888 e l'irpef su questa base imponibile, ovvero 200 euro circa. il 23% di questi 888 è proprio 200 euro circa. i conti tornano perchè io alla fine ho un netto di 2.000 euro promessi, 2200 - 200.
> quello che non mi è chiaro è come mai la base imponibile sia meno di quei 2.200 euro lordi, molto meno in effetti....
> magari la situazione mi sarà più chiara con l'arrivo delle altre tranches, ma per ora chiedo a voi....sicuramente c'è qualcosa che non so....so che non è propriamente il forum giusto, ma cercando in rete proprio non trovo altri posti validi dove chiedere....
> grazie a tutti

  dovrei vedere la busta, ma credo che l'imponibile di cui parli sia l'imponibile di maturazione del mese, per capirci la base per la maturazione della quota mensile...

----------


## zeratul75

> dovrei vedere la busta, ma credo che l'imponibile di cui parli sia l'imponibile di maturazione del mese, per capirci la base per la maturazione della quota mensile...

  mmm non ho capito tanto quello che hai scritto.
comunque puoi scaricare le due busta paga a questo indirizzo  GENNAIO  FEBBRAIO 
ho messo anche quella del mese precedente se hai bisogno di fare confronti.....grazie ancora

----------


## Umby

L'importo del TFR da te percepito, non è stato assaggettato interamente ad imposta. Questo perchè parte del TFR è esente da imposta (vedi ad esempio la rivalutazione del tfr che tutti gli anni paghi già l'imposta sostitutiva pari all'11%, che essendo già stata tassata, non deve essere tassata nuovamente). 
In ogni caso per eliminare i tuoi dubbi, fatti stampare dall'azienda il prospetto di calcolo della anticipazione tfr. Prospetto dove verranno riportati in modo dettagliato l'importo del tfr erogato, la basa imponibile, le imposte.

----------


## zeratul75

> L'importo del TFR da te percepito, non è stato assaggettato interamente ad imposta. Questo perchè parte del TFR è esente da imposta (vedi ad esempio la rivalutazione del tfr che tutti gli anni paghi già l'imposta sostitutiva pari all'11%, che essendo già stata tassata, non deve essere tassata nuovamente). 
> In ogni caso per eliminare i tuoi dubbi, fatti stampare dall'azienda il prospetto di calcolo della anticipazione tfr. Prospetto dove verranno riportati in modo dettagliato l'importo del tfr erogato, la basa imponibile, le imposte.

  ok. però allora mi sorge un'altra domanda: l'azienda, verbalmente, mi ha detto che mi avrebbe dato il 70% di quei 13.550 che è il tfr totale maturato. circa 9.485, sul quale avrei percepito un netto di 7.300 euro, appunto -23%.
date le tue considerazioni cosa succede? a logica dovrei ricevere un netto finale maggiore di 7.300 euro, visto che parte del'imponibile è già stato tassato. o l'azienda mi da un lordo minore di 9.485 per arrivare a un netto di 7.300. però in questo caso mi da meno del 70% maturato. è corretto il mio ragionamento?

----------


## sannacesco

> ok. però allora mi sorge un'altra domanda: l'azienda, verbalmente, mi ha detto che mi avrebbe dato il 70% di quei 13.550 che è il tfr totale maturato. circa 9.485, sul quale avrei percepito un netto di 7.300 euro, appunto -23%.
> date le tue considerazioni cosa succede? a logica dovrei ricevere un netto finale maggiore di 7.300 euro, visto che parte del'imponibile è già stato tassato. o l'azienda mi da un lordo minore di 9.485 per arrivare a un netto di 7.300. però in questo caso mi da meno del 70% maturato. è corretto il mio ragionamento?

  siccome ancora non lo sappiamo quanto ti darà l'azienda, aspetta che ti dia tutte le buste per fugare ogni dubbio.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
tanto non ti darà meno di quanto hai richiesto.

----------


## zeratul75

mi è appena arrivata la mensilità successiva, che vi allego come al solito  MARZO 
ora mi sembra tutto più chiaro.
ho ricevuto un totale lordo finale di 9.400 euro (2.200 + 7.200). se tolgo il 23% dovrei avere un netto finale di 7.238 euro.
le tasse sono state prima di 198 euro e poi di 1.656. totale tasse 1.854.
quindi il totale netto è 7.546 
praticamente una parte di quei 9.400 euro lordi, ovvero 1.336 euro (2.200 lordi della prima busta - 864 che è l'imponibile tassato nella prima busta) non è stata tassata. 
è corretto il mio calcolo e soprattutto quello che è stato fatto?
grazie ancora

----------


## Umby

> è corretto il mio calcolo e soprattutto quello che è stato fatto?
> grazie ancora

  sembra proprio di si, 
probabilmente i 1.336 euro non tassati sono proprio la quota esente ( in effetti è scorretto dire non tassati, ma meglio dire "già tassati") 
Sappi che il calcolo dell'acconto TFR è provvisorio. Quando prenderai il TFR a saldo il conteggio verrà rifatto sul totale, e dalla imposta totale, verrà detratta quanto hai versato in fase di anticipazione.

----------


## zeratul75

> sembra proprio di si, 
> probabilmente i 1.336 euro non tassati sono proprio la quota esente ( in effetti è scorretto dire non tassati, ma meglio dire "già tassati") 
> Sappi che il calcolo dell'acconto TFR è provvisorio. Quando prenderai il TFR a saldo il conteggio verrà rifatto sul totale, e dalla imposta totale, verrà detratta quanto hai versato in fase di anticipazione.

  grazie
tutto più chiaro ora.
quello che proprio non sapevo è che negli anni avviene già una tassazione, semplicemente con la maturazione del tfr. pensavo venisse tassato solo ed esclusivamente al momento della liquidazione. 
a puro titolo di conoscenza personale (visto sei preparato ne aprofitto  :Smile: ), questa tassazione viene pagata da me proprio come uscita monetaria (trattenuta ovviamente dall'azienda nello stipendio) o viene tolta dal fondo tfr che si accumula in azienda, facendo maturare uin tfr più basso, appunto al netto di queste imposte "periodiche"??

----------


## Umby

> a puro titolo di conoscenza personale (visto sei preparato ne aprofitto ), questa tassazione viene pagata da me proprio come uscita monetaria (trattenuta ovviamente dall'azienda nello stipendio) o viene tolta dal fondo tfr che si accumula in azienda, facendo maturare uin tfr più basso, appunto al netto di queste imposte "periodiche"??

  la seconda che hai detto.
Il Tfr ogni anno viene rivalutato con il 75% dell'indice istat, + una quota fissa di 1,5. Da questa rivalutazione viene detratta l'imposta sostitutiva, e quindi il tuo saldo risulta essere già nettizzato dell'imposta.

----------


## zeratul75

> la seconda che hai detto.
> Il Tfr ogni anno viene rivalutato con il 75% dell'indice istat, + una quota fissa di 1,5. Da questa rivalutazione viene detratta l'imposta sostitutiva, e quindi il tuo saldo risulta essere già nettizzato dell'imposta.

  grazie ancora, gentilissimo.

----------

